# Pre Season All americans.



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Pre-season All-Americans*

Post your squad. 2 guards, 2 forwards, and a center for the upcoming NCAA season. I slept on college ball last year so I have to do some research and then I'll post mine.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Don't know who the big guys should be.........I do have the guards though


G: Hollis Price- Oklahoma
G: Kirk Hinrich- Kansas
G: TJ Ford- Texas
F:??
F:??


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

PG-TJ Ford
SG-Kirk Hinrich
SF-Luke Walton
PF-Nick Collison
C-Chris Marcus


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

PG - Elijah Ingram (I like St. John's)
SG - Rickey Paulding (Missouri) 
SF - Carmelo Anthony (Syracuse)
PF - Rick Rickert (Minnesota)
C - Emeka Okafor (UConn)


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> PG-TJ Ford
> SG-Kirk Hinrich
> SF-Luke Walton
> ...


I agree


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

*all-americans*

PG- Kirk Hinrich
SG- Ricky Paulding
SF- Luke Walton
PF- Nick Collison
C- Emeka Okafor


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

C: Collison
PF: West
SF: Walton
SG: Duhon
PG: Gardner


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Brick *
> C: Collison
> PF: West
> SF: Walton
> ...


Note: Collison is not a <b>center</b>


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

here's my list....

g chris duhon duke jr - duke players get all the love(and the hype)

g reece gaines louisville sr - i just see pitino letting this guy score in bundles. 

c chris marcus w kentucky sr - will lead ncaa in rebounding, blocks, and will be top 10 in scoring.

f nick collison kansas sr- benefits from hinrich tearing apart defenses and a very hard work ethic.

f jason kapono ucla sr - okay, a little biased of me but i'm predicting a big year(and if you can put luke walton here i can put kapono).

tj ford and hinrich just miss. now remember this is preseason ncaa, not my top 5 nba prospects.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

1st Team

G - Brandin Knight, Pittsburgh
G - Kirk Hinrich, Kansas
G/F - Jarvis Hayes, Georgia
F - Luke Walton, Arizona
F - Nick Collison, Kansas

2nd Team

G - TJ Ford, Texas
G - Chris Duhon, Duke
G/F - Dwayne Wade, Marquette
F - David West, Xavier
C - Chris Marcus, Kentucky

3rd Team

G - Troy Bell, Boston College
G - Luke Ridnour, Orgeon
G - Reece Gaines, Louisville
PF – Michael Sweetney, Georgetown
F/C – Emeka Okafor, UConn


All-Breakout Team

G – Rickey Paulding, Missouri
G/F – James White, Florida
F – Josh Howard, Wake Forest
F – Jason Maxiell, Cincinatti
F – Wayne Simien, Kansas

All-Freshman

G – Raymond Felton, North Carolina
G – Rashad McCants, North Carolina
G/F – Carmelo Anthony, Syracuse
F – Chris Bosh, Georgia Tech
F/C – Jason Fraser, Villanova

All-Sophomore

G – TJ Ford, Texas
G – Maurice Williams, Alabama
G/F – Julius Hodge, NC State
PF – Rick Rickert, Minnesota
F/C – Emeka Okafor, UCconn

All-Junior 

G - Chris Duhon, Duke
G – Luke Ridnour, Oregon
G/F – Rickey Paulding, Missouri
G/F - Dwayne Wade, Marquette
PF – Michael Sweetney, Georgetown


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*All -Senior team*

You forgot the All-Senior Team
G-Kirk Hinrich-Kansas
G-Jason Gardner-Arizona
F-Luke Walton-Arizona
F-Jason Kapono-UCLA
F-Nick Collsion-Kansas

Bench
G-Troy Bell-Boston College
G-Luke Ridner-Oregon
G/F-Reece Gaines-Louisville
F-David West-Xaiver
C-Chris Marcus-Western Kentucky

G-Brandin Knight, Pittsburgh
G-Hollis Price-Oklahoma
G/F-Dantahy Jones-Duke
F-Brian Cook-Illinois
C-Erin Dudley-Alabama




> Originally posted by *blabla97 *
> 
> All-Sophomore
> 
> ...


----------



## GoCocs9188 (Jul 19, 2002)

PG- T.J. Ford
SG- Ricky Paulding
SF- Luke Walton
PF- Nick Collison
C- Chris Marcus

I am only going to do my first team, feel free to dio 2nd and 3rd teams if you'd like.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Pre-season All-Americans


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

1st Team
PG-Brandin Knight
SG-Dwayne Wade
SF-Luke Walton-might play PF though
PF-Nick Collison
C-David West

2nd team
PG-T.J. Ford
SG-Kirk Hinrich
SF-Luke Jackson
PF-Micheal Sweetney
C-Chris Marcus

3rd team
PG-Luke Ridnour
SG-Marcus Hatten
SF-Jarvis Hayes
PF-Brian Cook
C-Erwin Dudley

All sophmore team
-T.J. Ford
-Chris Thomas
-Rick Rickert
-David Harrison
-Maurice Williams

All junior team
-Dwayne Wade
-Micheal Sweetney
-Mario Austin
-Luke Ridnour
-Luke Jackson

All senior team
-Brandin Knight
-David West
-Luke Walton
-Kirk Hinrich
-Nick Collison


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

*chris hill?!?*

on all of your all - soph all american lists you forgot chris hill, pg out of msu. he had a great freshman season and is on the preseason wooden list. how could he not make the all soph team!? i want a re count!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

N


> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> 1st Team
> PG-Brandin Knight
> SG-Dwayne Wade
> ...


You guys really over-rate Chris Marcus. I scouted him in the NCAA tournament in St. Louis Missouri, and he lacked in every area of his game. They say he gained 83 pounds scince his good Jr. season. Which I assume is mostly in fat. Thanx for posting about Chris Hill, I was gonna post about him myself until I saw that. He was nationally recognized as a pre-season favorite for player of the year by the AP and ESPN/USA Today. Jason Richardson barely got 10 points his Fr. year and Hill got 30. Jason Richardson was a 2nd teamer the next season. So here is my list of my 3 teams and my Honorable Mention Team (4th Team). 

First Team -
G - Kirk Hinrich
G - Dwayne Wade
F - Nick Collison
F - Mike Sweetney
C - David West

Second Team - 
G - T.J. Ford
G - Chris Hill
F - Jarvis Hayes
F - Luke Walton
C - Rick Rickert

Third Team - 
G - Brandin Knight
G - Troy Bell
F - Darius Rice
F - Mario Austin
C - Channing Frye

Honorable Mention - 
G - Chris Duhon
G - Ricky Paulding
F - James White
F - Julius Hodge
C - Emeka Okafor

All Breakout - 
G - Chris Hill
G - Ricky Paulding
F - James White
F - Rick Rickert
C - Channing Frye

All Freshmen First Team - 
G - J.J. Redick
G - Raymond Felton
F - Carmelo Anthony
F - Chris Bosh
C - Jason Frasier

All Freshman Second Team - 
G - Rashad McCants
G - Anthony Roberson
F - Paul Davis
F - Torin Francis
C - Keith Butler

All Sophmore Team - 
G - Chris Hill
G - T.J. Ford
F - James White
F - Aaron Miles
C - Rick Rickert

All Junior Team -
G - Ricky Paulding
G - Chris Duhon
F - Dwyane Wade
F - Mike Sweetney
C - Mario Austin

All Senior Team - 
G - Kirk Hinrich
G - Brandin Knight
F - Nick Collison
F - Luke Walton
C - David West

Freshman of the Year - Carmelo Anthony
National Player of the Year - Nick Collison
Coach of the Year - Mike Jarvis
Offensive Player of the Year - Dwyane Wade
Defensive Player of the Year - tie - Nick Collison
Most Improved Player of the Year - Chris Hill
Least Improved Player of the Year - Chris Marcus
Scholarship Award - Kirk Hinrich
Leadership Award - T.J. Ford
Sportsmanship Award - Luke Walton
Final Four MVP - Luke Walton
Final Four Teams -
Arizona
Kansas
Texas
Lets just leave this one open, not to upset anyone.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

SpartanFan..just curious but what in the world does Jason Richardson have to do with Chris Hill? Talk about irrelevent. That's amazing.
Also, once again, just curious but why is Chris Hill ahead of Brandin Knight? Care to explain that theory to me? 
I really like how you dont have one Acc player on the list..when was the lastime there was no Acc player on the 1st, 2nd and 3rd team all-american list? I mean really, i want you to go find that answer out for me. 
BTW..J.J. Reddick is not going to make all freshman team by coming off the bench at Duke. If anything take Shelden Williams, Micheal Thompson or Shavlik Randdolph from that team.
P.S. it is likely that Roberson will redshirt.
All in all though even though for the blatant bias towards Msu, its not a bad list, man. Good job.


----------

